# tile around and island



## nickko (Nov 11, 2012)

i have a floor that i am getting ready to tile and this is the first time that i have to tile around an existing island. The island is about eight feet long.
Is there any tricks to make sure that when i get around the island that my grout joints all line up or do you just make good lay out lines and make sure that you stay on them? I thought about starting in the middle of the island and going out each way to reduce any error but id rather just start at one end of the kitchen and tile to the other. It is 18" tile so it is only about five or six tile from one end to the other.

thanks.............nicko


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

Chaulk line---you will need to lay out a grid----one tile and one grout line--and follow that grid at all costs---spacers may not be a good idea ---


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

No different than a brick layer going around a window. You need reference lines, take your time and check each row as you go making adjustments as needed. Last thing you want is to have to pull it up after you meet up.


Also start on one long side so you are laying the fear tiles before you meet back up.


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

Is there no consideration of pulling the island and tiling under it?


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

cleveman said:


> Is there no consideration of pulling the island and tiling under it?


My assumption was it was not considered because, for some reason, it wasn't feasible.

If it were granite tops on an 8' island it might cost too much.

If there is plumbing and electric. Since it's 8', I'm assuming there is electric and probably plumbing.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

As mentioned already, take time for proper layout. Nothing worse than endi.g up with slivers by the island which will become focal point.


----------



## Creter (Oct 13, 2009)

TNTSERVICES said:


> My assumption was it was not considered because, for some reason, it wasn't feasible.
> 
> If it were granite tops on an 8' island it might cost too much.
> 
> If there is plumbing and electric. Since it's 8', I'm assuming there is electric and probably plumbing.


All islands in my neck of the woods have to have at least one GFCI outlet


----------



## nickko (Nov 11, 2012)

cleveman said:


> Is there no consideration of pulling the island and tiling under it?


i thought about pulling the island when i first looked at this job about a month ago but it has granite top and a sink so i didn't want to get into all that . Only because i thought i would be competent enough to tile around it. But now the day is upon me and i am not having doubt that i can do it but a little anxiety is setting in. If i was staggering the grout joints i would only have to worry about the tile lining up one way but they don't want the joints offset.

thanks..............nicko


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Creter said:


> All islands in my neck of the woods have to have at least one GFCI outlet


Here as well, but I never assume.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

nickko said:


> i thought about pulling the island when i first looked at this job about a month ago but it has granite top and a sink so i didn't want to get into all that . Only because i thought i would be competent enough to tile around it. But now the day is upon me and i am not having doubt that i can do it but a little anxiety is setting in. If i was staggering the grout joints i would only have to worry about the tile lining up one way but they don't want the joints offset.
> 
> thanks..............nicko


Nothing wrong with tiling around it. As long as you and the customer are happy with the decision.

I personally don't like it as the HO would now have to replace the floor or patch areas if they want to change the layout.

But just because I don't like it doesn't mean I haven't done it.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Nothing wrong with tiling around it. As long as you and the customer are happy with the decision.
> 
> I personally don't like it as the HO would now have to replace the floor or patch areas if they want to change the layout.
> 
> *But just because I don't like it doesn't mean I haven't done it.*




That's what she said... :laughing:


----------



## gbruzze1 (Dec 17, 2008)

m1911 said:


> That's what she said... :laughing:



I wish she'd say that


Gary


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

I stopped spending too much time thinking about changes down the road. If they're redoing the cabs then they're probably going to redo the floor anyway.

As others have said, snap a good grid. I usually only snap for every 3rd or 4th course but will snap the closest joint to something like an island so you can get your cuts tight.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

and if there's water or electric and they later remove the island, they have to patch the floor anyway...


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

Those are always fun. here is a little one I did last summer.
A bit of Knife Party in the background.


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

Damn. That's a big loop


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

charimon said:


> Those are always fun. here is a little one I did last summer.
> A bit of Knife Party in the background.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SxGJI9GTmYE


Hopefully they are installing shoe when you are done. :laughing:


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Hopefully they are installing shoe when you are done. :laughing:


That issue has been delt with. PITA


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

charimon said:


> That issue has been delt with. PITA


I couldn't resist.


----------



## nickko (Nov 11, 2012)

charimon said:


> Those are always fun. here is a little one I did last summer.
> A bit of Knife Party in the background.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SxGJI9GTmYE


did you use spacers everywhere the whole way around the island or did you have to leave some out and fudge a few tiles to line everything up?

thanks................nicko


----------



## nickko (Nov 11, 2012)

i also have a big radius to do on this job where that tile will meet carpet. I would like to just lay them and draw my radius and cut in place but to much dust and mess.

nicko


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

nickko said:


> did you use spacers everywhere the whole way around the island or did you have to leave some out and fudge a few tiles to line everything up?
> 
> thanks................nicko


I run spacers.


One of the tricks you can use on large floors is you can get a very good average spacing by going back and measuring 15-20 courses and then going foward the same, making a mark, as you install see how closly you hit to that mark and you have a very good idea where you will be on the way back.


----------



## nickko (Nov 11, 2012)

charimon said:


> I run spacers.
> 
> 
> One of the tricks you can use on large floors is you can get a very good average spacing by going back and measuring 15-20 courses and then going foward the same, making a mark, as you install see how closly you hit to that mark and you have a very good idea where you will be on the way back.


charimon
i like that idea.
thank you.........nicko


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

charimon said:


> I run spacers.
> 
> 
> One of the tricks you can use on large floors is you can get a very good average spacing by going back and measuring 15-20 courses and then going foward the same, making a mark, as you install see how closly you hit to that mark and you have a very good idea where you will be on the way back.


That's the way I do it as well. And use your good eye, too.


----------



## elementbldrs (Sep 26, 2010)

With that few tiles at 18", with of course snapping out your layout and controls, don't be afraid to open some boxes and lay them out in real time. All four sides. Confirm your layout, all the confidence a guy needs.


----------



## nickko (Nov 11, 2012)

elementbldrs said:


> With that few tiles at 18", with of course snapping out your layout and controls, don't be afraid to open some boxes and lay them out in real time. All four sides. Confirm your layout, all the confidence a guy needs.


thanks Phil
i started my layout late in the day today. Ill finish it up in the morning and lay out some tile to confirm then start laying tile, or as someone pointed out on the forum, it is setting tile not laying them. I still say lay tile.

thanks..............nicko


----------

